# Year end photo dump



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I decided to post Oct./Nov's bass tourney catches I've been participating in.
Most were caught from my yak, some from the bank.

I'd say 95 % of these fish were caught in the morning on a Zoom finesse worm, unweighted.


----------

